# RIELE Photometer 5010



## محمد عثمان عبية (30 أكتوبر 2006)

لرجو اعطائى شرح وافى عن هذا الجهاز وعن برمجته 
Photometer 5010RIELE 

وشكرا :2:


----------



## Bioengineer (31 أكتوبر 2006)

هذه الموقع به شرح جيد عن المبدأ للفوتوميتر

http://www.students.uni-marburg.de/~Kloppe/Photometer_Principles.html


----------

